# Cooling Mugs



## sharlynn (Oct 12, 2009)

To cool or not to cool that is an interesting question. tried the cold water bit...that failed. Fan worked OK, now I just finished watching a video where one company say they they let mugs cool naturally so as to not weaken them. Hmm, wonder who is correct. Ed


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Sharlynn,
cold water is a no no,just shocks the mug.We use hot water or very warm.The mugs dont have to be cooled right down just enough to stop the inks from gassing.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Ed-

We use very warm water (if you put your hand in the water...it's hot but not uncomfortable)

We use wraps and when we take our mugs out the oven, we remove the wrap and drop the mug(s) with transfer paper intact into the water.

Works like a charm.

We have let mugs cool naturally....we consistently had ghosting /blurring issues at the bottom of the mug.

Hope this helps,

Jae


----------



## sharlynn (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Jae.many thanks for the info. It certainly makes sense. Can you tell me what the wraps are? thanks ED

We use very warm water (if you put your hand in the water...it's hot but not uncomfortable)

We use wraps and when we take our mugs out the oven, we remove the wrap and drop the mug(s) with transfer paper intact into the water.

Works like a charm.

We have let mugs cool naturally....we consistently had ghosting /blurring issues at the bottom of the mug.

Hope this helps,

Jae[/quote]


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

sharlynn said:


> Hi Jae.many thanks for the info. It certainly makes sense. Can you tell me what the wraps are? thanks ED


Mug wraps allow you to use an oven (ideally a convection oven) to produce imaged mugs and other types of goods.

Click here:How To:

Hope this helps

Jae


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I just set my mugs on a cookie sheet with a powerful mini fan blowing on it. I pull the paper off as soon as it comes out of the press. It cools fast enough to stop sublimating. I have never had a problem doing it this way.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

I remove the transfer then put in water (not freezing cold but slightly colder than room temp).
By the time you get your next mug in the press you can then take it out of the water.
Can't remember the last time I had a bad mug & I've been doing them for 10 years.

Lar


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I use a mug wrap with a convection oven. the first few I tried had ghosting images so a friend told me about the trick of just removing the wrap and dumping the mug and transfer paper in the water and let cool for a few seconds then remove the paper. Works like a charm although I just use a bucket and room temperature water from the water hose out in back of the shop. Once you dump the mug in water it does not take long to cool and the transfer paper peels right off. All the mugs I have made were for my office or I gave away to a friend but no complaints about the mugs so far.

Katrina


----------



## yourlogomugs (May 12, 2015)

cool them in room temperature water .


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Sounds like the water trick is more for the oven/wrap technique than the press's. I have 2 press's and peel as soon as I pull mug and let cool naturally with no issues. The handle is still cool after pressing. I'm assuming after pulling from an oven, the handles are hot as hell and it's tricky to remove wrap and peel several mugs at once, and that's why oven people need the water trick. does that sound correct?


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Same here Jay. I just take the mugs from my press, remove the paper & let cool naturally. Works perfect.
(in the past I did use the water method until I found this works just as good.)


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Printor said:


> Sounds like the water trick is more for the oven/wrap technique than the press's. I have 2 press's and peel as soon as I pull mug and let cool naturally with no issues. The handle is still cool after pressing. I'm assuming after pulling from an oven, the handles are hot as hell and it's tricky to remove wrap and peel several mugs at once, and that's why oven people need the water trick. does that sound correct?


Dunking is to check dye migration, or blurring as the mug cools.

Actually whether you "dunk" or not will depend upon your press and your mug type.

In most cases wraps require less dunking than mugs made on a heat press do.

Some will preheat the mug (transfer taped on already) on a coffee cup warmer/hot plate before pressing, this helps the mug get heated more evenly once in the mug press.

Since mug presses basically "heat shock" the mug, the coating, mug thickness, size, etc all effect how fast and how evenly the mug takes in it's heat.

With an oven and wraps the heating is more gradual and the mugs will more evenly saturate with heat.

The migration or blurring occurs when there are uneven hot areas of the mug where the heat will travel to warm up the color areas of the mug. As such then the dyes won't sublimate evenly and blur out based on hot and cold spots and the dye migration tends to follow the heat "journey" as well.

I have both wraps and mug presses, nearly always my presses require dunking, but not my wraps. Some mugs do better than others in the press. I only used the presses when I was doing live retail or events where the production speed for "one-ups" was more important.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

That make sense.


----------



## CustomCasePlace (Dec 4, 2014)

I had a TON of blurring etc. using a mug press ) two different ones) and finally started to use room temperature water. It works.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

CustomCasePlace said:


> I had a TON of blurring etc. using a mug press ) two different ones) and finally started to use room temperature water. It works.


Yes, only have to take care of the water temp to avoid the ceramic cracking.


----------

